# Chrono connect



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Is the free version of chronic connect ok for speed freaks 300 fps club?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, see this post and the linked tutorial.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/page-9#entry272897


----------

